# Melamine painting



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

As Poopiekat has me blocked, I've started this new topic to provide a possible answer to his question about applying paint over melamine.

I used a product called E.S.P. - Easy Surface Preparation - made by OWATROL, to prepare all the cabinets in my kitchen for painting over a varnish or similar finish.

They came up pretty well, from this










to this










I'm obviously in the UK, where I saw this on the 'net

http://www.promain.co.uk/product/Owatrol_567GB_ESP__Easy_Surface_Prep_id3834

but perhaps he can get it where he is.

If he is unable/unwilling to look at anything of mine, perhaps someone else could pass on the info'.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Welcome to the club ;-)) Good to know we can paint melamine if necessary. thanks for the post.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

We had to change the color of shelves, uprights, a light barge overhead, etc. in an entire shoe department at the local mall to match an added section project. All of the old was melamine and/or laminate. We consulted with Sherwin Williams and used the recommended High Adhesion Primer before we color painted to final finish. No adhesion problems at all to either of those surface materials. That was over a year ago and it is still in like new condition.


----------

